# Frustrated placing pic in profile



## sweetcocoa (Feb 23, 2003)

I've tried posting a pic of my hair  with a link from both Yahoo where I have picture's uploaded and also from a site called My Home. It stays for awhile then disappears, leaving a <font color="red">*x*</font>. If I go back to either site and refresh my uploaded files, it's visible once again... but only for a few hours. Is there another site or way I can accomplish this?

Sincerely, 
Frustrated
/images/graemlins/wallbash.gif


----------



## serena (Feb 23, 2003)

The same thing kept happening to me when I tried linking my profile pic from my album in Ofoto. At other times I'd get a message where my pic should be, saying that it was unavailable due to maintenance. I solved both problems by  transferring my profile pic to picturetrail.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 23, 2003)

Sweetcocoa,

From what I've heard, Yahoo! doesn't allow picture linking from other sites.   /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Sweetcocoa and Serena

Allandra is right. Yahoo does not allow cross linking between sites and their own. What happens is that when you first visit yahoo you get a unique visit id which is handled by a cookie (a small text file) in your computer. When you revisit the site this visit id changes. Hence when you crosslink the file (photo) from yahoo to here, you will find out that it might work for a while for you and then it won't.

You have to find some sort of server that allows these pictures to be uploaded and then link them to your profile.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Allandra and Nikos

Serena I'll have to try picture trail...Thanks.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad to see you worked it out SweetCocoa!! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SVT (Feb 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*dimopoulos said:*
Hi Sweetcocoa and Serena

Allandra is right. Yahoo does not allow cross linking between sites and their own. What happens is that when you first visit yahoo you get a unique visit id which is handled by a cookie (a small text file) in your computer. When you revisit the site this visit id changes. Hence when you crosslink the file (photo) from yahoo to here, you will find out that it might work for a while for you and then it won't.

You have to find some sort of server that allows these pictures to be uploaded and then link them to your profile.

Nikos /images/graemlins/user.gif  

[/ QUOTE ]

Those sneaky Yahooligans.  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## pebbles (Feb 23, 2003)

SVT!! /images/graemlins/trampoline.gif My Goodness!! I'm so happy to "see" you!!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif You've been missed. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SVT (Feb 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*pebbles said:*
SVT!! /images/graemlins/trampoline.gif My Goodness!! I'm so happy to "see" you!!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif You've been missed. /images/graemlins/smile.gif   

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Pebbles!!! I sent you a PM.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Allandra (Feb 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sweetcocoa said:*
Thanks Allandra and Nikos

Serena I'll have to try picture trail...Thanks.   

[/ QUOTE ]
You're welcome.  I'm glad to see the Picture Trail account worked out for you.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Feb 24, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sweetcocoa said:*
Serena I'll have to try picture trail...Thanks.   

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks Serena...Picture Trail is working out *perfectly*. I'm gonna move all my pics there and re-do my album. Thanks again....(I'm so happy!   /images/graemlins/grin.gif  )


----------

